
Ask HN: What AI, ML algorithms do you use? - jsc0218
I wonder what is the most frequently used AI, ML algorithms? Anyone can share your knowledge? say algorithm for what purpose?
======
nadbp
I think you are asking about algorithms instead of the stack. There is another
question about ML stack
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21516311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21516311)

------
RocketSyntax
\- Keras: Sequential/Dense (for classification,regression)

\- Sklearn: many (for classify,regress,dimensionality reduction)

sklearn can be used for data engineering around keras

~~~
jsc0218
Seems everybody uses Python for ML.

~~~
RocketSyntax
... for everything except front end development. And hopefully that changes.

